# pas de son sur chatroulette



## rozychou (29 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai téléchargé le logiciel manycam ; il fonctionne très bien sur skype et amsn, mais sur chatroulette il manque le son... J'ai essayé de modifier les options de micro sur le site mais rien n'y fait, quelqu'un a t-il une solution à ce problème ? Merci d'avance !


----------



## alaincha (29 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai essayé de télécharger et d'installer ManyCam pour tenter de te répondre.

Je n'ai pas compris à quoi sert ce logiciel.

Heureusement, il est fourni avec un désinstalleur.

Puis j'ai essayé de me connecter au site "Charlouette" que je ne connaissais pas, et je suis un peu surpris qu'un grand garçon comme toi ait besoin de consulter un tel site .

Et en ce qui concerne la boisson sur le clavier, c'est généraleent irréverible .


----------



## rozychou (29 Mai 2010)

merci pour tant d'implication, alaincha 
manycam est un petit logiciel pour ajouter des effets à sa webcam, et chatroulette n'est pas rempli que de pervers, je te rassures, on y trouve tout de même des gens intéressants, et ce logiciel peut permettre à une grande fille comme moi de beaucoup s'amuser quand elle rouille, parfois... 


Oui, mais s'amuser &#8230; sur internet, donc, la grande fille n'a pas lu cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" avant de poster, ce qui est mal ! 

On déménage !


----------



## rozychou (1 Juin 2010)

On m'a déjà fait déménager sur le forum applications, je commence à être un peu perdue, moi... Il faudrait savoir !


----------



## frankmilto (24 Septembre 2010)

Alors pour le son, quelquefois il ya des problèmes effectivement, mais sinon il y a des chatroulette français qui sont modérés et n'ont pas de problèmes de son


----------

